# Boat Rentals?



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

OK-I'll repost this as the first one was apparently wiped out by an errant Budweiser.(See Announcement at the hed of the forum)

Looking for a place to rend a skiff for fishing the Sandy Hook / Raritan Bay area. I have used the Fisherman's den on the Shark River, but the Shark River is a small navigable area and boat traffic is an issue for fisherman.

I already got one suggestion for Bahr's Landing, but apparently they no longer rent boats since they have not responded to my e-mail yet.

Also, any word on the piers in the area? I have fished Keensburg and like it, but time is short and would like to make the most of the trip, since it takes me at least an hour and a half to get to the fishing grounds from Pa.

Thanks! and good fishing !


----------

